# Neon Tetras



## Milford (Apr 6, 2005)

I just got some Neon Tetras and they have huge stomachs and I dont think they had them when we first got them yesterday. Is this normal or am I over feeding them.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They might just be pigging out


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah. could be


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm..or bloated? not sure never had bloated. Neon tetras are touchy and dont need to be feed alot once a day that's it


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't try to feed them even when they look really really hungry. Fish always go around and find something to eat no matter how full they are. Just scheduling for you fish diet and stick to it. Change it sometimes...


----------



## ula (Apr 6, 2005)

My neons had the same problem at first. What are you feeding them? I feed mine Hikari tropical flakes, but I need to soak them in a little tank water first. Sometimes the flakes/pellets will swell in the fish's stomach and cause bloating. Once I had them on soaked flakes, the bloating went down in a few days. Also, don't feed them too much. I give mine a pinch of flakes in the morning and at night. Some people only feed them in the morning. Maybe try that?


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Defintely swelling from feeding flakes.
You want to crush the flakes as tiny as you can and only give a small pinch once, perhaps twice a day.
Mine bloat out after feeding too. It's a good indicator that you might be feeding them a little too much!


----------



## Milford (Apr 6, 2005)

I've been feeding them Aquarian tropical flake food. Also another thing was that they lose their color when they sleep!!! Totally thought they were gonna die. haha....

I've been feeding them just a small pinch once maybe twice a day and the bloating seems to go down within the hour so I think everything is alright now. 

Thanks for the input guys... if theres any more feel free to post because I will keep checkin it!


----------

